# Antec High Current Gamer HCG-520 520W



## crmaris (Jul 21, 2011)

In today's review we will take a look at Antec's HCG-520 power supply, which addresses tight budget users with not so high power demands. The PSU is able to provide up to 40 A on its single 12 V rail which is plenty for up to two graphics cards.

*Show full review*


----------

